
Mark Zuckerberg: net neutrality is a first-world problem - denzil_correa
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/mark-zuckerberg/11960016/Mark-Zuckerberg-net-neutrality-is-a-first-world-problem.html
======
werber
>He also said that the company's Internet.org initiative – which provides free
access to a selection of web services including Facebook, Google Search

How far can users stray from a google search?

>"When you have a student who is getting free access to the internet to help
do her homework, and she wouldn’t have had access otherwise, who’s getting
hurt there? We want that. There should be more of that," he said.

Is the only research tool available wikipedia?

------
mtgx
"...therefore I concluded everyone should be using Facebook - What's that? If
everyone should have access to Google, too? No, I don't think they need
Google."

